# ITE LX Circuit breaker from 1946



## Aktom10 (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Aktom10 (Feb 22, 2017)

....


----------



## Aktom10 (Feb 22, 2017)

Pictures coming soon, wont let me post them.


----------



## Aktom10 (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I think its 20 post before you can post pictures. Just post more stuff as i want to see pictures.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Aktom10 said:


> Pictures coming soon, wont let me post them.





Post in the new member introduction area, good way to build up the post count.


----------

